# Silver Maple Burl Stylus Slimline



## Sirfishalot (Jan 5, 2017)

Sending this recently completed pen/stylus as a thank you gift to a fellow photographer friend who graciously lent me one of his memory cards after I filled the two 16 Gig cards I had while photographing Bald Eagles on the Skagit River over the holiday break. We went to a different location afterwards to photograph Owls, which I wouldn't have been able to without the loaner. 
It's made with Silver Maple Burl of which I'll have a few blanks of for sale in the coming weeks.

Thanks for looking/commenting,
JayT

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D (Jan 5, 2017)

Very cool....pen and pictures.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 5, 2017)

Sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2017)

Very nice pen...

Is there two kinds of eagles in that pic? Or is the dark one just a young one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 5, 2017)

That pen is beautiful! And the photos are too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 6, 2017)

Well done. 

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2017)

Beautiful pen and cool photos!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

